# Beverage Dispenser? XD



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a thought 

Here are two beverage dispensers, both 2.5 gallons, about 9.5"-10" diameter and about $25-$30...

You could use the spigot for water changes. XD


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG That is AWESOME!!! lol.. Knowing my family I'd have to leave a warning label on it "Do Not Drink Contains 1 Live Betta"


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i used a smaller, plastic one for my bbs when Chappy was a baby. :d that's almost exactly how i got the shrimps, too. xD


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

that is actually a really good idea! hahaha, it would help a lot with water changes


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

For some odd reason, this reminds me of Ren & Stimpy when Ren got 'Beaver Fever", because there was a beaver floating in the water dispenser...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

What about the current when pouring the water out?
Wouldn't it cause the betta to flow towards it?
It's a cute idea!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I used something like this for my one guy for awhile until i could get his other tank setup..the only thing i didnt like about it was the top part is smaller than the bottom so it was sort of a pain to get him out during water change.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

You guys are kidding, right???? That's frightening!!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Pekemom said:


> You guys are kidding, right???? That's frightening!!


How so? It's 2.5g with almost a foot in diameter and has plenty of surface space and the hole for the spigot is no where near large enough for the betta to get stuck in, in any case some large gravel or mesh would fix that. I personally wouldn't do it, I like my ADA/custom tanks, but I thought it would be a neat idea for someone looking for an interesting alternative.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The ones in the second picture look like it would be hard to take the fish out, siphon up waste, put in a filter (if desired), scrub algae, rearrange decor, etc. just because the tops are so little. But the one in the top picture looks like it would make a fine betta tank. I wonder what the spout is like...I mean, is there some sort of mesh barrier that would prevent the betta from getting sucked through the spout? Or would you take the fish out to change the water in a "tank" like this?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd imagine that just becuase it _has_ a spicket doesn't mean you have to use it for water changes. You could do water changes just like you would with a normal 2.5 gallon tank. I wouldn't personally use one of these but I can't see how it would harm the betta since it can be heated and etc...


----------



## trono (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems to me like the substrate would clog the spigot. Cool idea though.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

trono said:


> Seems to me like the substrate would clog the spigot. Cool idea though.


The substrate wouldn't go up that high, or at least doesn't have to. A simple plastic mesh would solve that problem.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I like it. 
Yea, putting river rocks or larger pebbles as the substrate would work.
I saw a video once of someone using a huge water jug (clear with a blue-ish tint), as a goldfish home. 
It would be awesome for a betta fish (It was five gallons I think), but not for a goldfish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My aunt had one of these, a bit on the smallish side (a little over a gallon) that I'd wanted to use for a girl, but she refused. 

Still, I like the idea a lot. It makes water changes really easy, you jsut need to remoe the betta first.


----------

